# Custom Bathroom Vanity



## powertool (Feb 3, 2015)

I got a few new power tools this xmas and really want to try some projects! Does this look like something a novice could do? I mean, Im a little more skilled than a complete novice, but yeah. http://stories.madcards.com/3120/19879/BuildingaBathroomVanityCabinetaWoodworkwebVideo


----------



## nealtw (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome to the site. If you have tools needed and a video like that to follow, I don't see any reason not to do it.  You do have to start somewhere, and don't beat yourself up to much for mistakes, they are that all important experience you want.


----------

